# Hobart Slicer 2712 Base Paint



## wvdiesel (Feb 22, 2021)

Hi,
I'm in the process of tearing down a Hobart 2712 slicer. I realize now that I need to repaint t he base of the machine which is a blue-ish Grey.

The Hobart part number for 12oz can is TL-052410-0004. The only problem is the price which is right at $80. From my understanding this paint is not food grade.

Just wondering if someone else may have painted their slicer and if so were you  able to match the color with another brand of spray paint.  The closest color number that I found was RAL 5008, but that could be off.


----------



## rjob (Feb 22, 2021)

If you are trying to color match perhaps take a a color sample to a paint store, like Sherwin Williams  or similar. Have done this many times on shop machinery with good results. Just will not be a spray can.


----------

